# DeepCellBattery/Solar setup



## D1llonger (Dec 26, 2011)

First post...like the forum :goodjob:
================>>>
I want to be able to hook up multiple deep-cell batteries, enough to run a computer, Ham radio, possibly power tools, etc... for 24+ hours
I want to be able to charge it with solar panels...

What all do I need to do?

What kind of solar panels are recommended? Deep cells?

We live near Houston,Tx on 35 acres.
We have good, even great sunlight exposure...

I want to know the nuts and bolts; exhaustive info, please 

THANKS! :thumb:


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I always recomend reading "The New Solar Electric Home" it's the only book I've happened across that covers all the details to put together a system, including the math to determine # of panel's, batteries and wire sizing.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Here are some pic's for you to look at of my solar system. Look at these, then we can talk more. 

http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/members/nadja-albums-my-solar-system.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

try homepower.com


----------



## swampyoaks (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a good book that will answer a lot of your questions. 
http://www.amazon.com/Photovoltaics-Installation-Solar-Energy-International/dp/0865715203/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325526282&sr=1-1


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would suggest getting the magazine called home power, link all ready given,

get the back issues on CD, you will see more types and set ups than you can dream, and learn more about batteries and panels then you knew existed,


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
There are a couple such systems here: 
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/pv.htm#Small Systems

These are small, standalone systems similar to what you are looking for (I think)?

Gary


----------

